# Sedra: the 10th planet?



## Brian G Turner (Mar 16, 2004)

Have astronomers found a tenth planet in our solar system? Or is it just a respectable sized-Kuiper body object?


*New world found far beyond Pluto*

*Astronomers have found a large world of ice and rock circling the Sun beyond the most distant planet, Pluto. *

Preliminary observations suggest it may be up to 1,800km (1,120 miles) across, making it the largest body other than a true planet to be discovered orbiting the Sun. 

Designated 2004 DW, it was found on 17 February by an automated sky survey telescope in California. Since 1992 about 800 bodies have been found in the outer Solar System; five could be larger than 1,000km (620 miles) across. 


More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3506329.stm


Also - it may have a moon:


*The distant object that some astronomers think could be the Solar System's 10th planet may have a moon. *


The new planetary candidate, which has been named Sedna, rotates more slowly on itself than expected, suggesting it may have a satellite orbiting it. 

One of the scientists who found Sedna has been giving further details of its discovery at a news conference. 

Observations show it measures less than 1,700km (about 1,000 miles) in diameter, which is smaller than Pluto. 

"We think that there's evidence there is a satellite around Sedna," said Dr Mike Brown, of the California Institute of Technology, US, and leader of the research team that found the body. 

"We're hoping in the very near future to get some observations from the Hubble Space Telescope that should put that question to rest." 

Sedna was first seen on 14 November 2003 with the 48-inch Samuel Oschin Telescope at California's Mount Palomar Observatory. Astronomers from the California Institute of Technology, Yale University and the Gemini Observatory were involved in the discovery. Sedna, which is named after the Inuit goddess of the ocean, is both very shiny and very red - the reddest object in the Solar System after Mars. 


More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3514594.stm




Intersting stuff, eh?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 16, 2004)

Personally, I think that if it has a moon, it should get to be called a planet.  Sort of a reward for ambition or something.   But that's just me.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 17, 2004)

Hmmm...looks like I'll have to revise my little solar system menu if this is confirmed. I vaguely remember hearing reports of 10th planet, or call it what you will, in the papers, as long as 15 years back, so I'm a little skeptical. Still, this does seem well authenticated.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nibiru or not? That is the question I have been trying to get to the bottom of!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 18, 2004)

For some reason, neither Universe Today nor Space Daily, two of my usual sources for space realted news, are carrying the story.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 18, 2004)

It was certainly reported by the BBC and New Scientist - strange if hasn't gone out to other sites. Btw - Universe Today is another forum I am a member of. 

I don't believe this is supposed to be a Nibiru or similar - though apparently it has a reddish tint to its surface. Can only be interesting.


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 23, 2004)

i'm all about adding sedna as our tenth planet, moon or not, mostly 'cause of human beings natural affinity for tens

...we do have to draw the line somewhere though, as technology advances i'm sure we'll find lots more stuff floating around out there
EIP


----------

